# 28 year old girl new to HK looking to meet new people!



## carioca610 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

I am a 28 year old girl that just moved to HK from Los Angeles.

Looking to find new friends to grab drinks or explore HK!


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

Hi, 
I am 36 yo living in hk almost 3 yrs now. Would be happy to meetup over drinks. Let me know if interested. 
Cheers.


----------



## Samb (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm Sam a 31 year old guy from England happy to go for some drinks some time if you like?


----------



## dessertqueen (Jul 11, 2013)

*Holidays in HKHi*

Hi !
I'm visiting my friends in Hong Kong from 23rd July till 7th August.
Hope to meet new friends and enjoy visiting some nice spots and would like to party as well 

Let me know if we could do a gathering (drinks, brunch..)

Cheers
Sylvie


----------



## Wolfiechina (Jul 12, 2013)

dessertqueen said:


> Hi !
> I'm visiting my friends in Hong Kong from 23rd July till 7th August.
> Hope to meet new friends and enjoy visiting some nice spots and would like to party as well
> 
> ...


Hi dessert queen, (sweet tooth?) HK expat, free Friday 26th, live Soho, plenty of bars, restaurants, and close to Lan Kwai Fong if you want to party.


----------



## Simo10 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Hey!*

Hey there!

I just moved to HK a few days ago, I'm 29 from Italy, but I've been living in US for the past 5 years! I'm also looking to make new friends, explore the area and hang out week nights/ weekends!

Let me know if you want to meet up soon!

Simone


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

How about meeting up this Tuesday at Red bar, IFC2 at 7.30pm?


----------

